# Birthday present



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Congrats!! There is alot of things you can do with a gun that you can't with a ring


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

My boyfriend bought me a new gun this year. When I went into work the next day, everyone wanted to know why I was in such a good mood. I told them that Matt had gotten me something and they all guessed it was an engagement ring. I said no... better than that!! When I told them it was a gun, they all laughed. It's the best thing anyone's ever given me.


----------

